# Janácek: The Kreutzer Sonata; Intimate Letters



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Terje Tonnesen / Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
Janácek: The Kreutzer Sonata; Intimate Letters

Release Date April 7, 2017
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------

